# converted GPS numbers for Escambia County Artificial Reef 24May2011



## redlegs

Here are the converted files from the Escambia County Artificial Reef List dated 24 May, 2011 (http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html).

My intention is to post a separate thread each time I share the “newly” converted GPS numbers with the PFF community (rather than including them into the thread I started in 2009). Hopefully this will help both new and old when trying locate GPS numbers or refer a new member to GPS numbers.

Once again, these are the public GPS (nothing private) numbers simply “cleaned up” for various GPS programs such as Google Earth, Mapsource, etc.
Download the files (or files) which are in WinZip compressed archives; unpack the file inside and open with your software.

ESCAMBIA AFR MASTER LIST 24MAY2011csv.zip is in Microsoft Excel or Open Office (CSV format)
ESCAMBIA AFR MASTER LIST 24MAY2011gdb.zip is in Mapsource 6.5 or higher (GDB format)
ESCAMBIA AFR MASTER LIST 24MAY2011gps.zip is in General GPS software format (GPS format)
ESCAMBIA AFR MASTER LIST 24MAY2011kml.zip is in Google Earth format (KML uncompressed Google Earth data file)


----------



## Galapas

When I DL and try to open, says the file is corrupted. Any ideas? Trying to get into Lowrance format (.usr) and having alot oftrouble. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sniper

gpsbable will convert format to format. http://www.gpsbabel.org/


----------



## B.L. Laird

Thanks for the update!:thumbup:


----------



## redlegs

Galapas said:


> When I DL and try to open, says the file is corrupted. Any ideas? Trying to get into Lowrance format (.usr) and having alot oftrouble. Any help is appreciated.


Just a few tips.

- once saved, use the latest winzip to unpack (free, evaluation version).
- make sure you have the "associated program" once unpacked.
- gpsbabel is great for convert the gpx file into whatever format you need.

Steve


----------

